

Email Controlled Christmas Tree - showwebgl
https://www.mailjet.com/blog/email-controlled-christmas-tree/

======
tylernappy
I wrote this. Let me know what you guys think of it! You can see one I already
created via a live feed over at www.mailjet.com/christmas-tree . Send it
commands at christmas.tree@mailjet.com and watch it update.

Tweet at me @tylernappy

